# Manhole Accident



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Her's a video of an accident in Massachusetts about 20 years ago.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh wow, another link dump. :sleep1::sleep1:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MTW said:


> Oh wow, another link dump. :sleep1::sleep1:


Come on Pete Joe is a legend in his own mind. If he posts a link consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Chestnut Hill Mall*



BBQ said:


> Come on Pete Joe is a legend in his own mind. If he posts a link consider yourself lucky.


I am reminded of the accident in the Chestnut Hill Mall. Do you know of any links explaining the accident ?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Joe we asked you to not drop links and to slow down the barrage of threads. It is a bit overwhelming


----------

